# Factory Pioneer Upgrade



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

deerebilt said:


> 2012 Cruze Eco with upgrade reciever and std 6 speakers. Does Factory Speaker upgrade just include front center speaker and rear 6x9's and amp. Also is wiring for this already installed.


I'm not sure, but I believe all the speakers are replaced to handle the 250watt output.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe all the speakers are replaced to handle the 250watt output.


I'm also not entirely sure about this, but I have a suspicion that the door speakers and tweeters were left alone, and the only improvement was the center speaker and rear 6x9 subwoofers. 

I'll grab the part numbers when I pull mine to compare to anyone who has pulled their Pioneer upgrade set.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

A quick browse through the GMPartsDirect Trade Motion catalog may answer this. Usually parts would say w/pioneer or w/o pioneer. Just a thought.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be pulling my pioneer speakers out tomorrow. I'll give ya a pic of the back of the speaker when I do. Got my speaker adapter rings in from Crutchfield. Time for the upgrade to components! Woot!


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes I am also qurious about this in for the info


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> I'll be pulling my pioneer speakers out tomorrow. I'll give ya a pic of the back of the speaker when I do. Got my speaker adapter rings in from Crutchfield. Time for the upgrade to components! Woot!


If you end up putting your Polk DB speakers back in (per the thread I posted in), you can send me the Pioneer speaker and I'll run my woofer tester on it to give you guys more information about it. T/S parameters, etc. I can send it back to you afterward.


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to know also!


----------

